# Anyone removed E60 CDV?



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm ED'ing a 545/6sp in about a month, and was wondering how many have removed/opened the CDV? What's involved in this procedure on the E60?

I was talking to a Dinan installer here in ATL who seemed to know what he was about and he mentioned that alot of the late models have the CDV integrated with the master cylinder. Is the E60 like that?

Thanks,
-MrB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Visit www.zeckhausen.com and click through the BMW stuff...you'll find a write-up by Dave about this item.

Chris


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I've seen the site, and it would certainly seem to indicate that the E60 CDV is fairly easily removable. Is there anyone who frequents this board that has actually done it?

-MrB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes, I have removed about 30-40 CDVs...on E39s mostly but I've done 1 Z8 and 1 330i. I have yet to do one on an E60, however.

Chris


----------

